# My Shopping list



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok so my birthday is coming up :android-smile: Well in November. This is my shopping list.

Go Pro
Sony Vaio Laptop
Asus Transformer
GS2 or NEXUS S
and of course MW3


----------



## missingplugin (Aug 25, 2011)

Pretty nice, but Galaxy sII is better even if it ain't stock 

Also, Battlefield 3 is missing from that list!


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

I know bf3 is missing hhahaha thx


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine would have to look like Asus Transformer, Nexus Prime, MW3 and Forza 3. And 200 gallons of oil for the furnace


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

No offence but i don't think modern 3 wiwill be very good


----------



## TheSequel (Oct 12, 2011)

missingplugin said:


> Pretty nice, but Galaxy sII is better even if it ain't stock
> 
> Also, Battlefield 3 is missing from that list!


This.

Also what were you getting MW3/BF3 for? I'm getting BF3 on ecks bawks since I have XP, and you need Vista on PC (I rhymed)


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

reygeoffrey said:


> No offence but i don't think modern 3 wiwill be very good


I have high hopes for it after what they did to mw2 I think they might have learned. We will see though

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

